# cvt cover leaking ?



## greenhorn (May 4, 2010)

hey guys quick question . any one hear of putting grease on cvt cover before installing ? a kawi mec told a bud of mine to do this .mine was leaking on weekend so i was going to try but if any one has a better idea i would rather do that because i just dont think this is the right way to go about it thanks


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

silicone , that not something u need to be gettin into alot so just seal her good


----------



## greenhorn (May 4, 2010)

thanks i was thinking silicone but wasent sure cause of the rubber gasket but ill try it the grease thing didnt sound to promising lol


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

The grease wont hurt. I use it around my airbox lid to seal it up. Works great


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The grease will repel water.Just don't sit still in water.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I run grease on mine and it doesnt leak a drop...my rubber gasket isnt torn up yet so I just ran grease, once it starts coming apart or leaking I'll switch to silicone. I'm hard on belts (heavy thumb+big tires+big lift= SMOKE!) so I didnt want it sealed up where I couldnt get back in.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Replace it. It's cheap and will fix it most times.

Don't use "grease", it will swell the rubber but lubricating it with a silicon lubricate will make it softer and might help it seal better.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

If the gasket gets messed up, then try some plumbers putty.. Roll it into a long thin strip and use it where the gasket used to be.. Some of the people in our group use it especially on the airbox lids, works VERY well and it's not permanent. I prefer to use permatex myself but I like that extra peace of mind that mine isn't going to leak, especially when you have alot of money in a motor like I do.. Just a pain every time you have to get in them..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I use the Permatex clear RTV on my air box, it seals good, and it's still easy to get the lid back off... you gotta re-seal it each time you open it, but it's not that expensive, when you consider what might happen if it's not sealed... when my gasket gets bad on my CVT that's what I'm gonna use


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont use anything on my cvt cover. Still usin the original seal. I just always make sure the seal is in the cover real good. I've seen a lot of customers atvs come in with the seal all bunched up and pinched cause they dont check it. I ALWAYS put anti seize on the bolts that hold the cover on cause I noticed on a customers vforce he had 2 broken off in the engine case so ever since then all customers atvs that i work on have that stuff on the threads so they dont break. Broken bolts cause it to leak water into the clutch area.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> .... I ALWAYS put anti seize on the bolts that hold the cover on cause I noticed on a customers vforce he had 2 broken off in the engine case so ever since then all customers atvs that i work on have that stuff on the threads so they dont break.


I second the never seize...goes on EVERY time I have to take the cover off. Knock on wood I havnt had bolt break yet. My buddy criticized me for till about 3 weeks ago when he shredded his belt and had to take the cvt cover off and broke *4 *bolts! He believes in it now lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Even if you use grease or zep or somethin that helps with frozen bolts will help. Antiseize has the lil brush built into the lid. I always got some available at the shop and at home.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

just get a new seal they are cheap and if you take care of them they last along time.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

^----------Agreed!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

As much time as we spend in water here I don't use the factory seal, I don't trust them. I have used the permatex brand like GpnJason mentioned but I used their red RTV (gasket) silicone and it worked good. Now what I'm using and prefer is the dry rope style caulk you can buy at the hardware store you just trim it to fit, it seals up good and is still easy to get into when you need to.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never ever had a prob with mine and in my early yrs of owning my atv its been sank and has a lot of deep river crossings. As long as the sealing points dont have any dirt or anything on them, it will seal no probs.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i apply a little grease to my seal when i put it back on.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I've never ever had a prob with mine and in my early yrs of owning my atv its been sank and has a lot of deep river crossings. As long as the sealing points dont have any dirt or anything on them, it will seal no probs.


 Same here never had one leak and she goes under every time i ride .


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say thats one thing kawi did good on is the cvt system haha. I wish they could figure out their leaking oil seals though. I aint complainin much though, I'd never get rid of my 750. To handy for me.


----------

